
Cities Say They Want to Fight Climate Change but Won’t Take Obvious Steps - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2017/06/14/cities_want_to_want_fight_climate_change_but_won_t_take_the_most_important.html
======
kevinburke
I'm the web developer quoted in the article and happy to chat about anything
housing or policy related

